

Google Fiber and Kansas City, 1 year after launch (Video) - mr_november
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/11/4719044/detours-google-fiber-kansas-city-video

======
dkhenry
This is really a dishonest piece. If you didn't pick up on it they are
interviewing a group of individuals who are architecting a competing broadband
network in Kansas City.

You could not find a more biased group of commentators if you tried.

